

Our TickTalk App is Available Now - baxterthaman
http://rocksaucestudios.com/tapsauce/post/our-ticktalk-app-is-available-now/

======
hApPy_PuPpY
Interesting idea, I wish the article mentioned how the creator tested it, and
whether he found it helped him. Maybe even a video where we see him speak
using it.

